# greffe du tribunal



## Ilaeng

Salve,

Sto leggendo un testo tratto da "Le Pacte Civil de Solidarieté'" e uno degli articoli riporta la seguente frase : "Ils remettent une déclaration conjointe écrite au greffe du tribunal d'instance duquel l'un d'entre eux au moins a sa résidence"

In questo caso come potrei tradurre le "_greffe du tribunal_" e "_résidence_"? Quale senso assumono in questa frase?


Grazie mille per l'aiuto


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ilaeng.
La "greffe du tribunal d'instance" dovrebbe essere la "cancelleria della Pretura", ma spetta conferme.
Per la "residence" devi aprire un'altra discussione, perché la regola è un argomento per thread (ma non manca un verbo?).


----------



## Ilaeng

Ok, grazie mille!
La frase comunque sia è completa.


----------



## alsace1961

Confermo che *le *greffe du tribunal è la cancelleria del tribunale.
Depositano una dichiarazione scritta alla cancelleria del tribunale di prima istanza della città di residenza di almeno uno di due.  
                                                                                                               (della città) dove almeno uno dei due ha la residenza. 

Per quanto sia sorprendente, trattandosi del testo ufficiale del PACS, è scritto in modo un ambiguo già in francese. Infatti la frase così come è formulata dice letteralmente "Depositano una dichiarazione scritta alla cancelleria del tribunale di prima istanza del quale uno dei due almeno ha la residenza", ma nè in Francia nè in Italia si ha la residenza di un tribunale.


----------



## matoupaschat

Il faut noter qu'il y a une erreur dans la transcription du texte par Ilaeng. Il manque trois mots par rapport à l'original que voici :
_"ils remettent une déclaration conjointe écrite au greffe du tribunal d'instance *dans le ressort* duquel l'un d'entre eux au moins a sa résidence". _(source : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/ta/ta0278.asp - Art. 515-7)​Je pense que c'est plus clair et logique ainsi .


----------



## alsace1961

Grazie Matoupaschat, adesso quadra tutto. Mi sembrava strano che in un testo ufficiale avessero scritto una frase così mal formulata.


----------



## Ilaeng

Io ho semplicemente riportato il testo così come mi è stato consegnato, evidentemente il testo da cui è stata tratta la scheda è sbagliato. Grazie mille comunque per avermi aiutato ​


----------

